# Hilfe tar.gz Update von MySql 4.x auf 5.x unter Linux



## nrr1 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein Suse 9.2 mit MySql 4.x, es läuft alles super benötige jetzt jedoch ein update auf die 5.x Version von MySql.

Hierzu habe ich die Version heruntergeladen, eine tar.gz. Die Datei habe ich komplett entpackt erst die .gz dann die .tar.

Jetzt habe ich ein Verzeichnis mit den ganzen Dateien und Unterverzeichnissen.

Wenn ich jetzt ./configure ausführe startet das System einige Tests und beendet sie wieder.

Aber wo muss ich das Verzeichnis hin kopieren damit nicht mehr der alte 4.x sondern der neue 5.x läuft?


 Vielen Dank im Voraus

Norman


----------



## deepthroat (5. Februar 2008)

Hi.

Gibt es denn kein fertiges MySQL 5 RPM Paktet für Suse 9.2?

Du müßtest nach dem "./configure" (falls das erfolgreich war) noch "make" und dann "make install" aufrufen. Dazu mußt du allerdings die ganzen Entwicklerbibliotheken und Programme (Kompiler, Linker etc.) installiert haben.

Viel einfacher wäre es ein RPM (über Yast2) zu installieren...

Gruß


----------

